# Lieber schneller Dual-core oder langsamerer Quadcore? -Cpu upgarde thinkpad edge e330



## HKFreak (20. März 2014)

Hi,

möchte meinem thinkpad edge e330 eine schnellere Cpu verpassen und habe nun zwei Möglichkeiten:

Intel Core i5-3380M, 2x 2.90GHz, Sockel-988, boxed (BX80638I53380M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder
Intel Core i7-3612QM, 4x 2.10GHz, Sockel-988, tray (AW8063801130504) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Geht also um: 2 Kerne + 2 threads @2,9ghz/ 3,6 turbo vs 4 kerne + 4 threads @2,1ghz/3,1ghz turbo

Mein Nutzerverhalten: Surfen mit vielen Tab - auch flashplayer - nebenzu Office, Musik...Manchmal ein Game, wie torchlight oder diablo 3...

Werd ich die zusätzlichen Kerne des Quadcores merken oder wäre das rausgeschmissenes Geld?

Ps: Notebook ist sonst noch mit 8GB ram dual channel 1600mb und ssd samsung 840 evo 500gb ausgestattet

greetz


----------



## DSHPB (20. März 2014)

Zum Surfen und bissl Musik hören reicht ein Single Core eigentlich auch aus. Warum ein Upgrade? Was hast du jetzt drin? Läuft was nicht richtig flüssig?

Frage ist halt ob dir "hin und wieder mal ein Spiel" spielen so viel wert ist, wobei die Spiele denk ich nicht allzu viel CPU Power brauchen. Außerdem: Was ist denn für ne Graka verbaut? Oder nur die iGPU?

Edit:

Auch Surfen und Musik gleichzeitig passt mit nem Dual locker. Quad bringt was bei (hardwarelastigen) Anwendungen und evtl. bei einigen Spielen, bei den genannten jedoch eher nicht, denk ich...


----------



## shadie (20. März 2014)

Falls du einen richtigen Desktop Rechner hast würde ich auch von einem Upgrade des Laptops absehen.

meist limitiert in Spielen erst die grafikkarte.

Du weißt außerdem nicht, ob die verbaute Kühlung für den QUadcore ausreicht.

Ich bin selbst von nem Sony Vaio Plastikbomber mit I5 auf einen älteren Dell umgestiegen und mir reicht der alte Quadcore locker aus und meine Aufgaben sind die selben.

Ich würde das Geld *dafür* nicht rausschmeißen


----------



## DSHPB (20. März 2014)

So, hab nochmal eben geguckt was das für ein Gerät genau ist.

Mein Bruder hat das Selbe, nutzt es als Hauptrechner. Verbaut in dem ist eine 500GB Samsung 840 Basic, mittlerweile ein i5 (!), die Kühlung ist top, die stemmt das


----------



## micha2 (20. März 2014)

würde zum 4kerner greifen. mittlerweile gibt es genug anwendungen die von den zusätzlichen kernen profitieren. und die welche es nicht tun werden auch ausreichend vom i7 bedient


----------



## DSHPB (20. März 2014)

Ja, deshalb die Frage ob das sein Hauptrechner ist. Wenn ja -> dann lohnt der i7 (4Kerner) - wenn nicht reicht auch der i3 oder i5 (für Surfen, Musik hören und hin und wieder spielen halt^^)


----------



## HKFreak (20. März 2014)

DSHPB schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb die Frage ob das sein Hauptrechner ist. Wenn ja -> dann lohnt der i7 (4Kerner) - wenn nicht reicht auch der i3 oder i5 (für Surfen, Musik hören und hin und wieder spielen halt^^)


 
ja, soll hauptrechner werden. ziehe oft um und meine schwere kiste nervt mich langsam. zum thema strom und abwärme: die cpus sind beide 35w tdp und auch in den specs bei lenovo als kompatibel gelistet. Grad bei ebay ein Angebot für den dual core 75€ und für den quad 160€. Glaube der Dualcore ist für den Preis fast nicht schlagbar...

etwas mit mehr Zukunft ist dann natürlich der quad.

Freu mich auf weitere Meinungen, hab mich noch nicht entschieden

edit: derzeit ist ein core-i3 3110m drin, und der ist mir doch etwas zu langsam


----------



## DSHPB (20. März 2014)

Naja, wenns der Hauptrechner ist und du auch sons schon guten RAM und ne SSD hast, gönn dir ruhig den i7 - hat einfach mehr Dampf und hält evtl. etwas länger. Die Kühlung macht beim i5 auf jeden mit, warm wird der nicht, der i7 sollte also auch gehn.


----------



## Alex555 (20. März 2014)

HKFreak schrieb:


> ja, soll hauptrechner werden. ziehe oft um und meine schwere kiste nervt mich langsam. zum thema strom und abwärme: die cpus sind beide 35w tdp und auch in den specs bei lenovo als kompatibel gelistet. Grad bei ebay ein Angebot für den dual core 75€ und für den quad 160€. Glaube der Dualcore ist für den Preis fast nicht schlagbar...
> 
> etwas mit mehr Zukunft ist dann natürlich der quad.
> 
> ...



Da du bereits einen I3 verbaut hast, macht ein I5 quasi keinen Sinn. Viel Leistungszuwachs (bis auf Turboboost) wirst du keinen haben. 
Ich würde zum Quad Core greifen


----------



## HKFreak (21. März 2014)

Na ja, der core i3 hat nunmal keinen turbo und weniger cache. bei fast 1 ghz unterschied wird es definitiv einen geschwindigkeitsunterschied geben.

Aber inzwischen tendiere ich auch eher zum quad. 

Vielen dank nochmal an alle @Beratung, v.a. an DSHPB, hast mir weitergeholfen.

Greetz! 

PS: Kann zu.


----------



## iTzZent (23. März 2014)

Und vergesse nicht, ne SSD nachzurüsten. Das E330 hat noch einen mSATA Slot, wodurch die die HDD im Gerät lassen kannst.

edit: zu schnell überlesen, es ist ja schon ne SSD drin  Na dann viel Spass mit dem Quad-Core !


----------

